# Can we plz get an "ignore" feature?



## Hotwired (Jul 30, 2008)

For one minute just take a look at all the threads on RIU. I would link them all but I don't want to stay here for an hour copying links. I just want to point out why they won't legalize pot. 

In no particular order lets look at some of the threads posted here.

"My light broke. What do I do?" Fix it jackoff

"I saw a bug on my plant. WHAT DO I DO?!?!?" Kill it jackoff.

"MY NEIGHBOR LOOKED AT ME FUNNY. OMG I'M BUSTED!!!!" wtf cares jackoff

"Should I do 18/6 or 24/0??" it's your choice jackoff!! Read the other 3 fucking milllion threads on the SAME fucking page.

"OMG CHECK OUT MY BUDS!! PICS INC!!" omg you fuckin jackoff. It took 30 seconds to load the page and I'm looking at a stem with balls on it.

I refuse to go further. I'll be here all night. I'm actually laughing as I write this 

So please Mr. Cool Forum Administrator guy (or gal). kiss-ass

Please give us an option to "ignore" users who are totally illiterate and/or too stoned to know how to screw a light bulb in. 

Sometimes I just want to pull my eyes out with fish hooks after reading only 3 or 4 threads. This is detrimental to my health and well being as well as many other readers of this wonderful website.

Just think about it. People would have the option to ignore me too.


Thanks for reading and have a great day!


----------



## Whatsreallygood? (Jul 30, 2008)

Hotwired said:


> "OMG CHECK OUT MY BUDS!! PICS INC!!" omg you fuckin jackoff. It took 30 seconds to load the page and I'm looking at a stem with balls on it.


hahaha nice one bro


----------



## panhead (Jul 31, 2008)

Hotwired said:


> Please give us an option to "ignore" users who are totally illiterate and/or too stoned to know how to screw a light bulb in.


Hmmm,i wonder if those morons you speak of could find the ignore feature in their 'my rollitup',it took me all of 30 seconds to find that feature here on this site.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Alls i can say after reading this is wow...

Ya know the whole point of a forum is to post up on problems you have and to get some info and other point of views from other experienced growers to help them out..

Yeah there are a thousand threads on here with the same question and they could look at the GROWFAQ or search around a little bit to find their answer but damn bro was it really worth writing a whole thread on an 'ignore button' what would that button do any ways? You have to click the post and read what they said anyways..if your annoyed by it then dont comment n just go about on this forum looking at what ever your looking for.. remember..THEY ARE BEGINNERS and just want updated info on there problems..maybe some people didnt post on others thread that posted on theirs and have new recent info and suggestions..If you havent noticed a lot of people on here look up to other more knowledged growers greatly and love hearing what they have to say and their suggestions

And if people write threads about bugs eating their plants they want to know what bug it is because god knows there are 307065208 kinds out there and just want a remedy or facts about the bug, or ways to kill this certain type of bug., or their light broke they just wanna know what caused the problem or is it the right kind of light, should they get something else that can withstand long periods of being turned on, or what can they can get something toprevent this in the future..If people write up about their neighbors and being nervous then its obviously has them worried and want to know what to do and how to be less conspicuous, or ideas about when to water them or how to not look so obvioous. It sounds dumb but other opinions do matter and other people do care about it, us growers are supposed all be on a team a look out for each other n help each other out no matter how styupid the Q is..it might not be stupid to them and could really help them out, or the 24/0 18/6 comment, yeah its their choice but the choice effects greatly on whats going to happen with their plants stage, it could be bad it could be good, etc... And last off if people wanna post pics on thier plants whether big, small, bush, lanky, balls, no balls..its their god damn plant and they just want others to see it because whatever the case may be they are damn proud of the plant because THEY raised it and just want some DAMN INPUT!

Alls im saying is just give em' a break for cryin out loud..yeah maybe ive got mad at people for reposting the same shit over and over again but ive come to learn that sometimes you'll get different answers the second time around...

Ok i think im done now lol...just chill out bro n let people ask the same question over over again, its gonna happen no matter what forum you join, people dont have time to look through 30725052 pages and posts to find their answer..But i do suggest to EVERYONE..look at the GROWFAQ or just browse a little bit at least ,sure enough you'll prolly find the answer your looking for

Also I dont know why you were being sarcastic to the admin..he'll prolly boot your ass after seeing that..

So regards from all of us mature ones at the great RIU>> kiss-ass


----------



## stucklikechuck (Jul 31, 2008)

panhead said:


> Hmmm,i wonder if those morons you speak of could find the ignore feature in their 'my rollitup',it took me all of 30 seconds to find that feature here on this site.


lmaooooo! priceless!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

You're not slow at all there, tongue-like-razor!


panhead said:


> Hmmm,i wonder if those morons you speak of could find the ignore feature in their 'my rollitup',it took me all of 30 seconds to find that feature here on this site.


----------



## skunkdog (Jul 31, 2008)

"I saw a bug on my plant. WHAT DO I DO?!?!?" Kill it jackoff. "ok is that the plant or the bug i should kill???!?"THE BUG JACKOFF

"ignore" users who are totally illiterate......................NOW dont pick on me co's i am dis-lic-sick!!!!


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 31, 2008)

whatsreallygood - glad you were able to lol. Was my point.


panhead - Yes, let me type in every name of these so called "morons". I would be here for hours typing names. Just give me a damn button and make it easy. But I did type in your name. Took me a few seconds. Thanks for the help!

smokablunt16 - tldr


----------



## reefcouple (Jul 31, 2008)

ya know what i like about most stoners, how laid back most of em are..... key word-most.....


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hotwired said:


> "My light broke. What do I do?" Fix it jackoff
> 
> "I saw a bug on my plant. WHAT DO I DO?!?!?" Kill it jackoff.
> 
> ...


hmmmm don't lke it??? then FUCK OFF, JACK OFF



panhead said:


> Hmmm,i wonder if those morons you speak of could find the ignore feature in their 'my rollitup',it took me all of 30 seconds to find that feature here on this site.


 lmfao dude!!!


----------



## havocdb (Jul 31, 2008)

panhead said:


> Hmmm,i wonder if those morons you speak of could find the ignore feature in their 'my rollitup',it took me all of 30 seconds to find that feature here on this site.


pwned!


----------



## havocdb (Jul 31, 2008)

panhead's been around awhile, and he knows his shit. you are robbing yourself of his help and expertise.

I will commend you though, that was a decent rant, and it did make me laugh, so thank you.



Hotwired said:


> panhead - Yes, let me type in every name of these so called "morons". I would be here for hours typing names. Just give me a damn button and make it easy. But I did type in your name. Took me a few seconds. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lil Tyke (Jul 31, 2008)

Hotwired said:


> For one minute just take a look at all the threads on RIU. I would link them all but I don't want to stay here for an hour copying links. I just want to point out why they won't legalize pot.
> 
> In no particular order lets look at some of the threads posted here.
> 
> ...


 so i take it you new everything and didn't need help or advise when you first joined up and of these so called jack offs i quite enjoy reading useless threads (like this one) (dam wheres that ignore button) lol sometimes coz i have a right old chuckle to myself at daft o'clock in the morning when i am to hammered to write anything 
and you made me chuckle this morning GOOD ON YA!! L.T.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

ooohhhh seems some1 doesn't like the piss taken outta them.*cheers for the MINUS REP ,u big girl* i would say jack off but a)you prob have no idea how to cuz ur dicks just for pissing right? b)u'd only minus rep me for it wouldn't u,cuz ur actually just a high school saddo lmao.
proof u just don't understand IRONY!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 31, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> ooohhhh seems some1 doesn't like the piss taken outta them.*cheers for the MINUS REP ,u big girl* i would say jack off but a)you prob have no idea how to cuz ur dicks just for pissing right? b)u'd only minus rep me for it wouldn't u,cuz ur actually just a high school saddo lmao.
> proof u just don't understand IRONY!!!!!!! lmao


haaaalllpppp!! mr internet bad guy is calling me names!!

hrmmm, IRONY:

a)The use of words to convey the opposite of their literal meaning

b)Incongruity between what might be expected and what actually occurs

Ahh....it's all so clear now. It's the incongruity that got me. How callous of me to neglect your feelings in this matter. Yet somehow the picture in my mind is quite vivid amongst all the wavy lines that float between the dots and dashes. A vast ocean of nothingness that fills the enormous space between your ears. 

I must say it's been my pleasure to make the acquaintance of so many of my fellow noble readers to understand the _irony_ of many of my posts. 

Too bad some are either too dumb to understand or too stoned to care.

Oh the irony.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

need i say more?!!!! lmfao
angry little man aren't u?!?!?!?!??! lmao


----------



## 4maggio (Jul 31, 2008)

I was a new guy a little over a year ago..

I was overwelmed with all the information (some good, some not so good).
and got flamed when I aske the not so brilliant questions. I now understand why.

It wasn't easy to even know what forum I was at, let alone knowing what I was typing or where I was typing it. 
So I understand the simple questions: "my light is broke......." 

BUT....... some questions are easily answerd by looking at FAQs or by common sense. <Smoke weed!? LOL!
but sometimes it appears that the user asking the question has no intrest in *reading* about someone elses problems. 
Unless it is specifically about _"their question"_ they have no intrest.. .. 
ya gotta read about it all b4 the reduntant and questions, Someone elses problems might be yours one day.

When I was newer I had alot of aprehension about every step of this process and I was impatient for answers. 
I asked dumb questions and sometimes didn't get answers... 
I now understand why but I can't help that I asked the questions.
It is't like growing tommytoes. Questions are good but read a little before asking about that light bulb. It isn't all about YOU!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 31, 2008)

Hotwired said:


> haaaalllpppp!! mr internet bad guy is calling me names!!
> 
> hrmmm, IRONY:
> 
> ...


What is the point of a forum? We were all new at one time. Ya so there are lots of threads with the same titles asking the same lame questions. But why don't you try to help some these newbies instead of dissing them and making them leave here. And you don't have to open the threads you don't want to, just skip on by to the next one.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

and that'sthe point i was making when i said :do 1 if u don't like it.
the guy has issues Chiceh. he minus repd mefor using his own words towrds him!!how funny is that?!?!! lmao


----------



## Lil Tyke (Jul 31, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> and that'sthe point i was making when i said :do 1 if u don't like it.
> the guy has issues Chiceh. he minus repd mefor using his own words towrds him!!how funny is that?!?!! lmao


Hey Dixie78 dont tell him to do one as this is getting good and as my babies r lights out for another five hrs i have nowt to do except read his jack off threads and chuckle.  Ho-ho-ho!


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

NOWT???? lmao can tell ur a brit lmao


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 31, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> and that'sthe point i was making when i said :do 1 if u don't like it.
> the guy has issues Chiceh. he minus repd mefor using his own words towrds him!!how funny is that?!?!! lmao


 
I have issues and I'm mad as hell and I'm not gonna take it anymore!!

Minus rep for the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I love giving minus rep. It tickles people where they don't want to be tickled. You have now replied to this thread 5 times. My work is done


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

yeh i've posted 5 times..i find u AMUSING, brother lmao
we're not all as angry as u lol. some of us want to seek help with growing and give help if we can.some of us aren't interested in bashing ppl. but guess it does ur ego some good lol


----------



## Lil Tyke (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes and a dam proud one to. Ok i'll write properly from now on nowt=nothing  lol.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

dude..lol i know wht nowt means lol..im over here with u!!i've often felt like posting in scouse or geordie or something just to throw ppl lmao diven ya nah lmao


----------



## Lil Tyke (Jul 31, 2008)

waay aay man just buzzin with ya lol


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

ah dinnea ken mate.yoos peepul lmao


----------



## Lil Tyke (Jul 31, 2008)

awreet calm down calm down ha-ha!


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 31, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What is the point of a forum? We were all new at one time. Ya so there are lots of threads with the same titles asking the same lame questions. But why don't you try to help some these newbies instead of dissing them and making them leave here. And you don't have to open the threads you don't want to, just skip on by to the next one.


*Damn straight ^^^^ .... Hi Chiceh..*



Dixie78 said:


> and that'sthe point i was making when i said :do 1 if u don't like it.
> the guy has issues Chiceh. he minus repd mefor using his own words towrds him!!how funny is that?!?!! lmao


*Some people get themselves banned by that stuff... never know..*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2008)

Hotwired said:


> whatsreallygood - glad you were able to lol. Was my point.
> 
> 
> panhead - Yes, let me type in every name of these so called "morons". I would be here for hours typing names. Just give me a damn button and make it easy. But I did type in your name. Took me a few seconds. Thanks for the help!
> ...



staff here, i don't understand the request. we have an ignore feature. what do you mean by "a damn button"? i would like to help but i don't understand what it is you want.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

well that's the thing fdd....think he was just bitchin to be honest.attitude prob. lile i said...i used his OWN WORDS at him and he minus repd me for it so i can only assume from that that he has a few ahem..problems.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> well that's the thing fdd....think he was just bitchin to be honest.attitude prob. lile i said...i used his OWN WORDS at him and he minus repd me for it so i can only assume from that that he has a few ahem..problems.


i bumped your rep back up.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

aww..aren't u just a top man!!!..u know im bi??? might be after u brother j/k lmao


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

fdd..WHOOOAAA dude..jst checked my reps.....lmao..U DA MAN!!! BIG TIME lmao


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think he likes the attention or something...or needs to get laid....


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> I think he likes the attention or something...or needs to get laid....


pmsl dude.ain't that the truth...praps he misses his mother's milk lmao


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 31, 2008)

I got you too.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL!! I dont know what it is but hes making himslef look like an idiot and once again someone that RIU looks down on...No matter what though we should not judge him like the idiot he is, everyone is entitled to their own opinion but sometimes people need to learn to keep their mouths shut.. like this 'jackoff'...I though it was jagoff but i guess i was wrong..Hes prolly just used to the word jackoff for his own reasons..HAHA


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

he's just being an arse methinks!


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 31, 2008)

what ever it is some needs to give him some


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

either that or a bitch slap mmmwwwuuuuaaaahhhaaaaaaaa


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 31, 2008)

smokablunt16 - tldr[/quote]

anyone knows what that means? sorry im not the brightest crayon in the box..lol


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 31, 2008)

haha! for sure.... or an ass slap..i think this dude would rather like the kinkier of the two..


----------



## potroast (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, this is tremendous irony! 

It's ironic that a new forum member is requesting an ignore feature, which we already have, and many other members will use that same feature to ignore HIM. 


heehee, I love it.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 31, 2008)

lol good call!! Man i thought with my first post in this thread he wouldve chilled in got the point to just RELAX!

I guess hes not the brightest crayon in the box...lol


----------



## panhead (Jul 31, 2008)

Hotwired said:


> panhead - Yes, let me type in every name of these so called "morons". I would be here for hours typing names.


Wow,im sorry for the inconvience of all the names you have to type in,the plus side is that i only have to type in one name.

Later diaper boy !


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 31, 2008)

panhead said:


> Hmmm,i wonder if those morons you speak of could find the ignore feature in their 'my rollitup',it took me all of 30 seconds to find that feature here on this site.


 Or! How about the ultimate "ignore feature"? Just don't log onto RIU.


fdd2blk said:


> staff here, i don't understand the request. we have an ignore feature. what do you mean by "a damn button"? i would like to help but i don't understand what it is you want.


 What he wants is an Easy button. He wants to be in a world of completely literate stoners and growers. He expects everyone to have the same kind of smarts he has. He is on the wrong forum (any pot forum), and as someone who is _quite_ literate (and pretty computer savvy as well), I think he should get off his high horse about the literacy thing. 

I agree with whomever said that this forum, when you're new, is HUGE, and thusly, overwhelming. I also agree completely with whomever it was that said that questions are asked repeatedly because we often get different answers. There is little appreciation, I believe, for the sheer volume of users and information held here and how difficult that makes learning for someone new, especially if they don't read well or have some other problems.

That being said, Hotwired, how come you're going to go at people essentially for being lazy when you're being lazy yourself? Unless, as evidenced by your response to Dixie, you're simply here to troll.


smokablunt16 said:


> LOL!! I dont know what it is but hes making himslef look like an idiot and once again someone that RIU looks down on...No matter what though we should not judge him like the idiot he is, everyone is entitled to their own opinion but sometimes people need to learn to keep their mouths shut.. like this 'jackoff'...I though it was jagoff but i guess i was wrong..Hes prolly just used to the word jackoff for his own reasons..HAHA


I think he's actually making himself look to be more of a snob than anything else.


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 31, 2008)

Ahh Seamaiden. You are right on so many accounts, but alas my poor friend Dixie took it personal and told me to "FUCK OFF". Not that I mind, I can take a punch as well as throw them.

I knew I nabbed a sucker right there. Yes, I agree I like to get a thread going once in a bit. *I never make it a personal attack or make fun of one type of poster.* But doing things that way leaves myself open to be attacked personally, which of course I don't mind.

It's all in the way you want to look at things. The thread was a "troll" of sorts and of course the stoners came out in abundance. Panhead basically called my bluff right off the bat cause he's quick like that but I had to just tweak the others nuts ....so to say. I never put panhead on ignore but I did give Dixie minus rep just to give him that extra tweak 

He gave me minus in return. Didn't see me cry about it to Staff. boo hoo my rep!!

Anyway I had fun with this and I hope to bust more balls in the future. My questions and rants are within forum rules guidelines. If someone (wont mention names) wants to take my rants personally and make it a personal issue, then that's their problem. 

I got 3 + rep points just for this thread alone. I made people laugh and that was my objective and that is what they wrote in their descriptions. Seems I made more people laugh than pissed off. 

fdd.....I was basically looking for an "easy" to click ignore feature like Seamaiden described. But that was just part of my devilish scheme


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 31, 2008)

That hack may not be available for the vBulletin software. 

You could Google it, and if you do find a hack send Mr. Rollitup a pm with the link. The rest of us are waiting to get our galleries back, but I found my bookmark and embedded mine into my sig line. 

For some reason I thought Dixie was a woman's name, but hey, SeaMAIDEN should indicate female and more than a few have assumed I am male. Not on my worst day could I be mistaken for a man.


----------



## potroast (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sorry that the ignore feature that we have is not easy enough for you.  

Simply click on Hotwired's name, and go to his profile. Then click on *User Lists*, and *Add to Ignore List.*


Pretty easy!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 31, 2008)

I think he means to ignore the whole thread, not just the person. Simple, just don't click the link to the thread then, lol.


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> hmmmm don't lke it??? then FUCK OFF, JACK OFF
> 
> 
> lmfao dude!!!


 I second that


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hotwired.dude..i told u to fuck off cuz u were rude and pissy about dumbass things.
if u don't like the way things u can't control are then just do 1.and that was my point.a point u urself missed and everyone else didn't. don't get all "it's not fair.why isn't this the way *I* want it to be?! whaaaaaaa whaaaa whaaaaa." put ur toys back in your pram. YES!!! u have given me and everyone else a shit load of entertainment.and if u _really_ were doing it for shits and giggles then i'm afraid the joke's on u little man.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 31, 2008)

potroast said:


> I'm sorry that the ignore feature that we have is not easy enough for you.
> 
> Simply click on Hotwired's name, and go to his profile. Then click on *User Lists*, and *Add to Ignore List.*
> 
> ...


D'OH!


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I believe an apology is in order here. I'm usually spot on when making one of my "witty" posts but this one backfired pretty good.

I'm not above admitting I'm wrong when I do/say something bad and this was one of them. I could have phrased the post in a different way resulting in more humorous tones but I screwed this one up.

So my apologies to all the people who were affected by my original post. I'll try to do a better job next time................


and there will be a next time because I live to be humorous


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm humorous, but its not my fault......


Hotwired said:


> Well I believe an apology is in order here. I'm usually spot on when making one of my "witty" posts but this one backfired pretty good.
> 
> I'm not above admitting I'm wrong when I do/say something bad and this was one of them. I could have phrased the post in a different way resulting in more humorous tones but I screwed this one up.
> 
> ...


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 1, 2008)

panhead said:


> Hmmm,i wonder if those morons you speak of could find the ignore feature in their 'my rollitup',it took me all of 30 seconds to find that feature here on this site.


No shit, the guy has been here since Dec 2007, you'd think he would have figured that out. But then again, maybe he was trying to change a light bulb.


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 1, 2008)

Hotwired said:


> Well I believe an apology is in order here. I'm usually spot on when making one of my "witty" posts but this one backfired pretty good.


"One with wit does not have to try to be witty, they just are." Walter Mondale


----------



## Dixie78 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hotwired said:


> Well I believe an apology is in order here. I'm usually spot on when making one of my "witty" posts but this one backfired pretty good.
> 
> I'm not above admitting I'm wrong when I do/say something bad and this was one of them. I could have phrased the post in a different way resulting in more humorous tones but I screwed this one up.
> 
> ...


respect for this bro!!!!!..ur orig post just _came across_ as a pissed off childish rant and that's why we all jumped on u. i didn't take anything personally...i saw it ALL as banter. now do me a favour and FUCK OFF, JACK OFF j/k!!! lmao


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 1, 2008)

Hotwired said:


> For one minute just take a look at all the threads on RIU. I would link them all but I don't want to stay here for an hour copying links. I just want to point out why they won't legalize pot.
> 
> In no particular order lets look at some of the threads posted here.
> 
> ...


Lmao. Made me laugh but not really in the spirit of the forum!


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 1, 2008)

Hotwired said:


> Well I believe an apology is in order here. I'm usually spot on when making one of my "witty" posts but this one backfired pretty good.
> 
> I'm not above admitting I'm wrong when I do/say something bad and this was one of them. I could have phrased the post in a different way resulting in more humorous tones but I screwed this one up.
> 
> ...


Accepted now lets all get high and laugh, lol.


----------

